# 96 Dodge Ram 1500.. Sufficient for Pushing??



## FireRescue462 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello,

Recently I have purchased a 1996 Dodge Ram 1500 Ext Cab, 5.2L gasjob. The truck itself sits high. I have been using it for my lawn maintenance company for the few months prior to winter (hauling my equipment from 1 site to another). This year, I have considered throwing a plow on the truck to make some extra cash for the winter. As some background, the truck has basically new everything, transmission, joints, (literally almost everything) so runs extremely strong. Just wondering if anyone plows with a second-gen ram 1500 or if anyone knows if it is suffient enough and worth the purchase. It does not have a plow prep package either, so I would have to install an entire system. Truck frame and axels are great. Any information would help. Thanks.

Edit: Truck already has 6 way strobes and overhead mini orange lightbar


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There will be naysayers, but if you only take on small accounts and\or driveways, you will be just fine. 

I can't remember that far back, so I really don't know what the plow prep package included back then, but I doubt you have to do "everything". 

What gear ratio does it have? That was the only thing wrong with ours, they were way too high. With plows and in snow, I ran it in second gear on the road because otherwise it would be constantly shifting from 2 to 3.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've seen plenty of second generation Dodges with plows, and they seem to handle them just fine. Great for residential, and will work for commercial as long as you stay up on your maintenance. My question is this though, if you're not already plowing, and you plan on putting a plow on now, where do you plan on "making your extra money" as you stated? Pretty late in the game to be trying to find accounts for this season.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It a better platform than a durango.

the plow prep.
high output alt
power steering cooler.
larger transmission cooler
skid plate.

You can also easily install a new set of front springs, to help hold your plow up.

but if you stick to a light weight 8ft plow you will be fine.
and get at least a 8.5ft plow.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I've got the same truck it pushes very well. I do commercial. And the only way to get a snowplow prep package was to order a 2500 and the difference was a few options bigger alternator hd clutch fan. They all came with ps coolers and all had skid plates they dont use leaf springs up front. They use coil springd. The last guy the posted was wrong I know these things and these trucks inside and out as I was a dodge mechanic until 13 year's ago as I work for the government as a mechanic and we still use these vehicle's today


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

You will be fine


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry but the so called tech is wrong,not all rams ie dodge don't come with skid plates or the aux power steering cooler or the larger transmission cooler cupped with the cooler in the radiator.

They are options always have been.
Go look it up.....
So for a tech you don't know much.


As I said you can install stiffer front springs, a coil spring is a spring
And I have installed coil springs on the Ram a few times
So I know exactly what I'm talking about.
Even leaf springs on older dodges

Funny thing ,the so called techs at ram don't know the truck as well as you would think.

I've been working on dodges for well over 30 years.:waving:

We have 3 Rams .... That and $2 will get ya a cup of Timmy's


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1942513 said:


> Sorry but the so called tech is wrong,not all rams ie dodge don't came with skid plates or the aux power steering cooler or the larger transmission cooler cupped with the cooler in the radiator.
> 
> They are options always have been
> Go look it up.....
> ...


I've probably forgot more about these trucks than you'll ever know. Ever single 4 x4 had a skid plate as ive done trans work all day long. So know what you are talking about don't believe everything you see on the internet


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Then go look it up
It's also listed on the build sheet as a option

The first pic is from a plow prep truck or what dodge calls the plow grope
And or just a skid-plate option.

The 2nd is of a Ram with out the option.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

2nd pic

Whhhaaattt no skid plate, but they all come with them......
Both 4x4 both 2500's 
:laughing:I guess you forgot more than I know.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like u got screwed every 4 x 4 ive seen had skid plates so. Go find the guy that took yours. I was at the junk yard today underneath looking for parts and wouldn't you know it every single one had skid plate so it sound like you got screwed more than once imagine that


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nope didn't get screwed, i just didn't buy the option.
I guess you haven't worked on as many of them as you think you have?

But more importantly 
Seeing as you were gunn'en for me is
That your just plain old wrong.

:waving:


Back to the op's question.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Nope just facts no worries back to the original post you're going to be just fine with that truck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rjigto4oje;1942587 said:


> Nope just facts no worries back to the original post you're going to be just fine with that truck


The facts are 
1 a skid plate is a option
2 it is also,part of a group of options
3 rjgto4oje is not as right as he believes 
4. Don't believe what he posts on the Internet 
These are facts that you yourself can easily verify .
5 not all 4x4 2500 come with a skid-plate.

You'll be fine plowing for a while.
A lot depends on what you plow how you plow and time constraints.
Time or lack of it can be hard on a truck.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

The facts are when you order a truck you can get it anyway you want. You can believe me or a tree hugger. And thats a fact


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello Welcome to the plowsite. :waving: Your truck will be fine. Dodges are the best plow trucks . Everybody knows that. They plow better than any other brand........


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I have one - I went through both hubs, a spindle and simple replaced with HD, changed shocks and upgrade coils and added Timbrens...does great. Just treat her right...with to with out a skid plate!!!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm just tossing this out there.... Called my cousin with a 4x4 97 1500, no skid plate. 

Op the truck will handle smaller plows well and push snow no problem just don't beat on it


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

Been plowing with a 97 1500 ext. cab short bed since 2002.
318, 5 speed it did ok with the stock 3.55 ratios but after purchasing an enclosed race trailer in 2004 I had 4.10 installed. What a difference !
Meyer 71/2 foot with E-60 pump, did install Timbrens with the plow.

I purchased the truck brand new in 1997, never had a skid plate.


----------



## hinikersnowplow (Jan 23, 2007)

i got a 98 dodge ram 1500 5.2 engine 4x4 and auto tranny , with a hiniker 8ft scoop plow . it plows just fine . just be sure to brake before shifting to reverse gear and same for forward . other wise you will break the servo pistions in tranny


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

To all that have posted that is odd that right under the transfer case there is not an other plate covering the transfer case. Like I said every one I've r & r had a metal plate even the ones at the junk yard today had them. Post a pic of you transfer case as this is the only skid plate on the truck


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Same truck with a 8.2 and wings









No problem - I have two 1500s - I plow with my 1500 ( the one here pictured here) most of the time. 
I have two 2500s and one 3500 also.
I know for sure that the 2 1500s and one of the 2500 do not have skid plates.
And do not have power steering coolers.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rjigto4oje;1942664 said:


> The facts are when you order a truck you can get it anyway you want. You can believe me or a tree hugger. And thats a fact


yes, when you order the option it will come with it but its a option you have to buy and not all of them just come with it, 
someone had to order it....



rjigto4oje;1942984 said:


> To all that have posted that is odd that right under the transfer case there is not an other plate covering the transfer case. Like I said every one I've r & r had a metal plate even the ones at the junk yard today had them. Post a pic of you transfer case as this is the only skid plate on the truck


bla bla bla,
I did post a pit of the T case and the cross-member that holds up the tranney.
no skid plate and the other truck does have one because it has the plow group it's one of the OPTIONS that comes with it, and you can order just this skid-plate with out a package.

 next he'll say I removed it for the pic.

Now i'm a tree hunger.:laughing:
You have to be one of the poorest judges of people i have seen on the forum so far.

just stop spewing more lies and falsehoods.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's 1 of mine


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I see ATF plow fluid is going again.:laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rjigto4oje;1943004 said:


> Here's 1 of mine


no one asked.



maxwellp;1943006 said:


> I see ATF plow fluid is going again.:laughing:Thumbs Up


I know, what a hoot, I thought that horse had rotted away by now.

:laughing:


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1942996 said:


> yes, when you order the option it will come with it but its a option you have to buy and not all of them just come with it,
> someone had to order it....
> 
> bla bla bla,
> ...


You we're the first one that bashed me I'm just keeping up with you, when the shoe is on the other foot it doesn't fell good. Your entitled to you opinion as I'm entitled to mine. And by reading several of your posts this seems to be your nature. My post I'm helping people unlike yourself


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rjigto4oje;1943017 said:


> You we're the first one that bashed me I'm just keeping up with you, when the shoe is on the other foot it doesn't fell good. Your entitled to you opinion as I'm entitled to mine. And by reading several of your posts this seems to be your nature. My post I'm helping people unlike yourself


Whatever ya need need to sleep at night.
To refresh your memory go back to post # 5 and read what ya posted.
You started this.

This is not open to opinion it's a fact.
Not all 4x4,s or 2500 4x4 or HD 2500 4x4 came with a skid-plate it's a option.
This is not debatable nor is it anyone's opinion.
It's just a fact

It's listed in the plow group and again in the protection group.
But you need to have those options/groups.
At a up charge


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I sleep very well. And i read post 5 and a few posts later I'm i liar you act like were 10 on the playground and you say i have issues. Like i said everyone is entitled to there opinion and once again no worries


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rjigto4oje;1943046 said:


> I sleep very well. And i read post 5 and a few posts later I'm i liar you act like were 10 on the playground and you say i have issues. Like i said everyone is entitled to there opinion and once again no worries


No you jumped up and down that you were a tech with all this experience
And you know that all 4x4's have a skid plate.

I proved that they don't.
Yet, it is you who keeps chewing on this bare bone.

It's not my opinion, it's a fact that not all 4x4 rams come
With a skid plate like you say they do.

And you can keep saying I'm a lier or 10 yrs old , a tree hugger and that they all have skid plates.
You can continue to be wrong or stop posting this falsehood.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1943051 said:


> No you jumped up and down that you were a tech with all this experience
> And you know that all 4x4's have a skid plate.
> 
> I proved that they don't.
> ...


like i said i have no worries . I laid it to rest a long time ago.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

rjigto4oje;1943065 said:


> like i said i have no worries . I laid it to rest a long time ago.


Dude, let it go. You were wrong.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Actually both kids need a time out....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Without reading all the BS, are we in agreement that a 1500 with our without a skid plate will plow snow just fine?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1943190 said:


> Without reading all the BS, are we in agreement that a 1500 with our without a skid plate will plow snow just fine?


Ho look who showed up..
the king of bs.

FYI rjigto4oje and I have conversed by PM and we have buried the hatchet, it may be a shallow hole buts its buried


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I never argue about minute BS like skidplates. Thumbs Up

It's always important. 

BTW They're an option, seems like they came with the plow prep or off road package. Or was it the HD package? Either way, ours always came WITH because we ordered them WITH.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I know, not you, what was I thinking??
Your a model member, a leader, we should all strive to post like you.


You can also get just the plate from parts and they will 
install it on your truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I may have found a new siggy.

Bummer, I have to remove something else if I do that.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I didn't say what you were leading us to...:laughing:

and you a model? Im not sure you have a legs for it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I guarantee I don't.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for understanding SnoFarmer. I think we can agree, there great trucks, transmission a little weak nothing that a few upgrades to help this. Hopefully everyone gets a little snow. P.s chewing on feathers ain't fun


----------

